# Smoked and Grilled...



## Paymaster (Jul 30, 2015)

I fired up the Akorn with lump and apple wood chunks. Got her to 250* and put on some marinated chops, cubed beef ABTs and some poppers. Then cranked up the heat a sear the chops a bit. Turned out great.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice spread! Are the ABTs actually wrapped in cube steak (beef) and then bacon? If so, did you use any seasoning on the beef before making the ABTs?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks great, Paymaster!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Paymaster (Jul 30, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Nice spread! Are the ABTs actually wrapped in cube steak (beef) and then bacon? If so, did you use any seasoning on the beef before making the ABTs?



I split and cored jalapeno peppers and put Mont. Jack and Cheddar cheese inside. Then wrapped with cubed steak. Then wrapped that in bacon. I did not season. Could have used a bit of salt. Tooth picks were removed after the cook while still hot.

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 30, 2015)

Kayelle said:


>


Same here.


----------

